# Would you buy an Elite if......



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

You think Elite is launching a bow with 355 fps??? lol... can't wait.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Thats gotta be a fun draw cycle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

88 PS190 said:


> You think Elite is launching a bow with 355 fps??? lol... can't wait.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=416216:shade:


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

scottland said:


> Would you buy one?


NO....


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Justin17 said:


> Thats gotta be a fun draw cycle.


same cams as the Synergy  The EZ mods are about on par with Bowtech's speed mods. They are a touch slower though, 350fps.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Scottland just my opinion, but no matter the specs of the bow, Elite is going to have to win back the trust and faith of the archery community. I don't know how, but this is their challenge and I wish them the best. Even if they did put out a left-handed bow in 2007 I wouldn't even give it the time of day. There is far too much going on with that company and getting the "real deal" from them almost seems impossible for even the slightest questions/issues. Customer service is a major factor in a bow...far more than a few fps here and there. Give me a 290 fps bow with excellent customer service and I'll take it any day over a 355 fps bow where I never know if the number is going to be disconnected each time I call.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

No, I wouldn't buy one. I don't like the characteristics of a draw cycle required to make that speed. I never was a fan of the Black Knight either.

But, if they can produce a bow like that and back it up with a dealer network and good customer service, they'll sell quite a few.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

41mag said:


> But, if they can produce a bow like that and back it up with a dealer network and good customer service, they'll sell quite a few.


They've already got drooling archers ready to put pen to check and all there has been is talk..........

I'll take a smooth sweet shooting bow any day, over a speed burner that feels like you got kicked in the bag every time you draw it back.........ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Excellent post Doc ......*



Doc said:


> Scottland just my opinion, but no matter the specs of the bow, Elite is going to have to win back the trust and faith of the archery community. I don't know how, but this is their challenge and I wish them the best. Even if they did put out a left-handed bow in 2007 I wouldn't even give it the time of day. There is far too much going on with that company and getting the "real deal" from them almost seems impossible for even the slightest questions/issues. Customer service is a major factor in a bow...far more than a few fps here and there. Give me a 290 fps bow with excellent customer service and I'll take it any day over a 355 fps bow where I never know if the number is going to be disconnected each time I call.


I can't agree with you more ..... 

PBean


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

RCL said:


> feels like you got kicked in the bag every time you draw it back.........ukey:


LOL! That must be one hell of a draw cycle!


As for the original post, I probably would, but only recently I've heard some negative comments directed towards Elite, such as 'win back the trust of the archery community', but I'm not quite sure the whole story? Anyone wanna fill me in? I was thinking of trying out an Elite, but now I'm starting to wonder?


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

bowhuntin_kid said:


> LOL! That must be one hell of a draw cycle!
> 
> 
> As for the original post, I probably would, but only recently I've heard some negative comments directed towards Elite, such as 'win back the trust of the archery community', but I'm not quite sure the whole story? Anyone wanna fill me in? I was thinking of trying out an Elite, but now I'm starting to wonder?


If you have the time, do a search. If you have a chance shoot the Synergy. Same cam's.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, the envy seems like another step in the negative direction. First off, dont make them special edition just because you wont be able to make enough. Second, you have no reason to put a $999 price tag on them, are they trying to make money in a hurry just to stay alive? I just shot the guardian tonight, i know where my money will be going!!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

mq32hunter said:


> Man, the envy seems like another step in the negative direction. First off, dont make them special edition just because you wont be able to make enough. Second, you have no reason to put a $999 price tag on them, are they trying to make money in a hurry just to stay alive? I just shot the guardian tonight, i know where my money will be going!!


Wouldn't that make you GuardianHunter???


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

mq32hunter said:


> Man, the envy seems like another step in the negative direction. First off, dont make them special edition just because you wont be able to make enough. Second, you have no reason to put a $999 price tag on them, are they trying to make money in a hurry just to stay alive? I just shot the guardian tonight, i know where my money will be going!!


Negative direction?? 

Does your Bowtech shoot 355fps at a 7" brace height...? I'd say that is fairly innovative :wink: 

That's 97.9 ft/lbs of KE, incase anyone is wondering. Alittle heavier arrow would be over 100 ft/lbs @ 70lbs.

Yep, absolutely a step in the wrong direction


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

scottland said:


> Negative direction??
> 
> Does your Bowtech shoot 355fps at a 7" brace height...? I'd say that is fairly innovative :wink:
> 
> ...


We'll have to see how the draw is, bowtech could make a bow that fast if they wanted. If it is a smooth draw, then i will give them credit. I just dont see those speeds comming out of that type of bow without it being a wicked hard draw.


----------



## Ahab (Jun 5, 2003)

*Elite...*



scottland said:


> With the annoucement of the specs of the Elite Envy, it got me thinking.
> 
> _If_.... Elite was able to manufacture this bow in good numbers, and actually be able to put the bow in the hands of the dealers for cusotmers to try........Would you buy one?
> 
> ...


In a word... NO

I think it IS a move in the wrong direction....I can only assume, but I think that the draw force curve of a cam that can generate speeds that Elite advertises, will be more aggressive than most people can handle for any amount of time....Sure they'll sell, and then they'll resell when people realize they can't shoot a bow that fast, even if they could draw it back more than a few dozen times......and the price?....$1000 for a hunting bow?...I tell ya what...They're are plenty of good bows out there for less than HALF of that price that will Kill deer just as dead, and just as quickly....Is an extra 25 or 30 feet worth an extra $500.00 ? Not to me its not....

As well, my guess is that 1000 bows is probably quite an undertaking for Elite right now....The only time I hear them mentioned is when somebody posts about how fast they are, or when their dirty laundry gets aired out here on AT...It seems to me that the majority of their sales came directly from AT and its members...And for the few hundred sold here, they struggled to deliver....

I think doc said it quite well....They have to gain the trust of the archery community before they have any measureable success....And that is easier said than done...They have a long road ahead...

AHAB


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a lot of bows, most are 60% let off and 70lb. The fastest, and easiest to hold at full draw, of my bows, is the Elite Energy.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Doc said:


> Scottland just my opinion, but no matter the specs of the bow, Elite is going to have to win back the trust and faith of the archery community. I don't know how, but this is their challenge and I wish them the best. Even if they did put out a left-handed bow in 2007 I wouldn't even give it the time of day. There is far too much going on with that company and getting the "real deal" from them almost seems impossible for even the slightest questions/issues. Customer service is a major factor in a bow...far more than a few fps here and there. Give me a 290 fps bow with excellent customer service and I'll take it any day over a 355 fps bow where I never know if the number is going to be disconnected each time I call.


I couldn't have said it better :darkbeer:


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Envy*

Given the limited edition and the speed of the bow I think that the hunting community is not the prime target market for this bow. 3D comes to mind and if it only as harsh as the Black Knight then it's not so bad. 

I like a harsh cam and rock back wall - it's what you get used to shooting. My Merlin seems a little smoother than my Black Knight but not enough difference to stop me using the BK. I think the Envy will be gone prior to release of the first bow. Heck it's only $1400 AUSSIE dollars - you pay more than that for a Hoyt down here.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Purka said:


> I have a lot of bows, most are 60% let off and 70lb. The fastest, and easiest to hold at full draw, of my bows, is the Elite Energy.



I'm telling you, the Elite Energy is the nicest bow I think I have ever owned. 
I understand the whining, but I have to believe that most if not all of them have never even shot an Elite. How can a company lose the trust of a customer it never had.  Only on AT I guess. :shade:


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> I'm telling you, the Elite Energy is the nicest bow I think I have ever owned.
> I understand the whining, but I have to believe that most if not all of them have never even shot an Elite. How can a company lose the trust of a customer it never had.  Only on AT I guess. :shade:


Yep....

And as for the draw cycle, my Synergy is nowhere near as bad as the Blackknight. And the Envy has the same cams.

Also note, the Blackknight had a much shorter brace height.....


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*No*

no I wouldn't. I have never liked generics. I prefer to shoot a real Bowtech, no matter what you do to your imitation to make it faster.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Generics*



tinman1 said:


> no I wouldn't. I have never liked generics. I prefer to shoot a real Bowtech, no matter what you do to your imitation to make it faster.


Who made the very first Compound? Go back to shooting them... and before you get all upset I shoot a Bowtech and would buy an Elite as well as most other bows.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

tinman1 said:


> no I wouldn't. I have never liked generics. I prefer to shoot a real Bowtech, no matter what you do to your imitation to make it faster.


So for you, its the name not the bow


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

tinman1 said:


> no I wouldn't. I have never liked generics. I prefer to shoot a real Bowtech, no matter what you do to your imitation to make it faster.


As hard as it is to let go.....let it go. The new bows are as different as Hoyt is from Bowtech.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

IMO a 999 price tag needs to entail a lot more than just a high quality bow (benifit of the doubt). For that amount of money I expect a reputable company with top notch customer service and a secure future. Is Elite capable of that?......Maybe. Are they at the present time?........No.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I can only give my experiences with Elites customer service...I bought an e-force...which is super fast and quiet...really quiet, but was not really happy that I got 70lb limbs...I e-mailed Kevin and he shipped my out fed ex 60lb limbs for free no charge and let me keep my 70lb limbs as well. They have always answered my emails and phone calls and the bows perform as stated on their BC and other charts provided when you purchase. I have no stake in the company and just got back into Archery this year after a 6 year lay off...so I am a nobody for the most part. I just think people should how this customer has been treated...Ben


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Customer service was great for me too. I ordered a E-500 in late march 06 and was going on a bear hunt late april, I called hoping my 500 would be ready for the hunt, it wasnt so Elite loaned me a E-force even paid shipping!:thumbs_up When I needed mods they answered again. Just thought Id put my experience out there as well.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I just thought I'd add (in case I came off as bashing), while Elite's customer service may very well be outstanding (I really don't know), the company has not yet been well enough established to put a 1000 dollar price tag on a bow, IMO.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

To answer the question.. whould you buy one.. YES... I DID and I Love it


----------



## Leffe (Nov 5, 2005)

$999 hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm no
I already have a Synergy :thumbs_up


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Demand dictates price. There was very high demand last year, so high in fact that production could not keep up. This price will help them control demand, while compensating them for building a great product. The Synergy will cater to those looking to get their hands on an Elite at a more reasonable price. Economics 101, and a very smart move on Elite's part. 



TOOL said:


> I just thought I'd add (in case I came off as bashing), while Elite's customer service may very well be outstanding (I really don't know), the company has not yet been well enough established to put a 1000 dollar price tag on a bow, IMO.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I allready have a limited edition Elite. It is called the E force. It was a lot cheaper than a grand. It probably has no resale value so I am keeping it as a souvenir And I never did get my free hat!!!!


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't feel bad, same boat as you, and also didn't get my hat, or E-Suppresor, or......



Chupacabras said:


> I allready have a limited edition Elite. It is called the E force. It was a lot cheaper than a grand. It probably has no resale value so I am keeping it as a souvenir And I never did get my free hat!!!!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Chupacabras said:


> I allready have a limited edition Elite. It is called the E force. It was a lot cheaper than a grand. It probably has no resale value so I am keeping it as a souvenir And I never did get my free hat!!!!


Check the classifieds. They are selling used for $425-625. I never got my hat either, but after I shot it I quickly forgot about that.  I like my Martin hat anyways.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Chupacabras said:


> I allready have a limited edition Elite. It is called the E force. It was a lot cheaper than a grand. It probably has no resale value so I am keeping it as a souvenir And I never did get my free hat!!!!


I never got my free hat or the right draw length modules for my bow.


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

Doc said:


> Scottland just my opinion, but no matter the specs of the bow, Elite is going to have to win back the trust and faith of the archery community. I don't know how, but this is their challenge and I wish them the best. Even if they did put out a left-handed bow in 2007 I wouldn't even give it the time of day. There is far too much going on with that company and getting the "real deal" from them almost seems impossible for even the slightest questions/issues. Customer service is a major factor in a bow...far more than a few fps here and there. Give me a 290 fps bow with excellent customer service and I'll take it any day over a 355 fps bow where I never know if the number is going to be disconnected each time I call.


Doc is soooo right on here. Customer service and quality are paramount to the integrity of any company, just look at where GM and Ford are compared to Toyota. If you perfect those things loyal customers will follow!


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

tuskbuster said:


> As hard as it is to let go.....let it go. The new bows are as different as Hoyt is from Bowtech.


True, as well as the other responses to my post, but at least bowtech didn't steal, lie or cheat to get where they are. they paid for the rights to use the system. not saying anyone else did anything wrong, because i was not there, but at least i know i am dealing with a solid company that backs their products, and has a valid phone number to boot!


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

tinman1 said:


> True, as well as the other responses to my post, but at least bowtech didn't steal, lie or cheat to get where they are. they paid for the rights to use the system. not saying anyone else did anything wrong, because i was not there, but at least i know i am dealing with a solid company that backs their products, and has a valid phone number to boot!


Which number isn't working? There are more than a few companies that have "borrowed" ideas. And some have been close to closing their doors more than once. Check some of the company backgrounds. You'll be suprised.


----------



## cneelk44 (Apr 7, 2005)

yes i would have bought one IF the shop in yakima would have had one to look at and shoot. but they didnt sooooooooooooooo i will have to stay with my BOWTECH


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Um...No...


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*buy a elite ha ha ha ha*

:angry: NO HELL NO.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Doc said:


> Scottland just my opinion, but no matter the specs of the bow, Elite is going to have to win back the trust and faith of the archery community. I don't know how, but this is their challenge and I wish them the best. Even if they did put out a left-handed bow in 2007 I wouldn't even give it the time of day. There is far too much going on with that company and getting the "real deal" from them almost seems impossible for even the slightest questions/issues. Customer service is a major factor in a bow...far more than a few fps here and there. Give me a 290 fps bow with excellent customer service and I'll take it any day over a 355 fps bow where I never know if the number is going to be disconnected each time I call.


Totally agree!


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried buying one last year. I thought Elite was in the market to build faster, better bows, at cheaper costs than there competitors? Whatever happened to that statement?


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

KDS said:


> I tried buying one last year. I thought Elite was in the market to build faster, better bows, at cheaper costs than there competitors? Whatever happened to that statement?


I guess they need to earn some money


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Specs??*

Went to the Elite website and can't get specs. on anything due to It's "coming soon". What kind of specs on the synergy? Pictures? Like it really matters, no dealer here ion the great white north.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

KDS said:


> I tried buying one last year. I thought Elite was in the market to build faster, better bows, at cheaper costs than there competitors? Whatever happened to that statement?


Their Synergy has better components than most of the competition, is extremely fast and quiet, AND has a very reasonable price tag. You don't have to buy the limited edition model, although I wouldn't blame you if you did. :thumbs_up


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I stand corrected! My main shop decided to become a dealer this year after hearing of the envy. When I asked how much for the synergy he said "cheaper than an ally"


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

No I wouldn't buy an elite, no self respecting dealer or any dealer for that matter carries them. Only way I'd get one was if it was given to me and then I would sell it on E-Bay take the money and go buy a bow from a real company, not one like Elite, here today, maybe, and then gone, again, tomorrow.:angry:


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*synergy*

I went to the archery shop today. I shot the 07 synergy I was impressed. It is queit and virtually shock free. It was also very FAST. The draw cycle is a little on the strong side. I also shot the new mathews Drenlin I wasnot impressed at all!!! a step in the wrong direction. The Swithcback XT is three times the bow as the drenlin. As far as I can tell I would rank Elite synergy right up there with the XT. Now I just need to try the new bowtech and choose which new bow. Does anybody have experience with the customer service of Elite? If the service rates up with the other guys I know which one I will buy!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DanDander (Oct 6, 2006)

Where is the $999.00 price coming from I heard $729-799.00 .


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

woodrowadams said:


> No I wouldn't buy an elite, no self respecting dealer or any dealer for that matter carries them. Only way I'd get one was if it was given to me and then I would sell it on E-Bay take the money and go buy a bow from a real company, not one like Elite, here today, maybe, and then gone, again, tomorrow.:angry:


One of the best proshops here in NY carries Elite. The shop is also run by one of the best compound target archers in the country. They sold 10-20 Elites this year (E forces, Energys and E-500's) and have seen nothing but happy customers. I think if you shot one you would change your mind . . . hard to understand how anyone can have such a strong opinion about a bow they have never shot, or hate a company they have never dealt with, but in any event there are plenty of bows out there to choose from. :darkbeer:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

DanDander said:


> Where is the $999.00 price coming from I heard $729-799.00 .


Those were the prices when the Envy was to be a production bow.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

woodrowadams said:


> No I wouldn't buy an elite, no self respecting dealer or any dealer for that matter carries them. Only way I'd get one was if it was given to me and then I would sell it on E-Bay take the money and go buy a bow from a real company, not one like Elite, here today, maybe, and then gone, again, tomorrow.:angry:


Just for argument's sake, lets assume Elite does fail. So what? If it is a good bow, then it is a good bow...

If someone were to give me one, I'd darn sure shoot it! (It would have to be a lefty of course )

And I do know some very respectable dealers that carry the line.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Just for argument's sake, lets assume Elite does fail. So what?


IMO, if Elite does fail the "so what" would be, "Where in the world am I going to get replacement parts?" (Although some would say BowTech). Let's be honest, those lured by these bows put speed as a high priority; therefore they are most likely going to be skating the 5 gpp hairy limit to get maximum chrono results. This much speed coming from a bow is going to cause considerable energy that has to go somewhere. Obviously the goal is for a company is to prevent that shock from being transferred to the archer's hand and 100% of it transferred to the arrow (impossible)...remember physics the law of conservation of energy...I guess the point I am getting at is there will be component failures due to repeated used, material defect, dry-fires or just those inherent problems typical of any mechanical system....so even if their failure rate was very low, it isn't a gamble I am willing to take...if I didn't shoot Southpaw


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry about my last post on this thread, very much out of line.
In a meager attempt to look at this objectively the answer would still be no.
1. Logistics, the two Elite dealers that are nearest me are still four hours away,but there are two great pro-shops, Wood-N-Feathers & Double B Archery less than 20 minutes away.
2. Given the business history of Elite as posted here on AT, no delivery of bows after dealers ordered them, etc.. I'm not paying for something I may or may not get.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

woodrowadams said:


> Sorry about my last post on this thread, very much out of line.
> In a meager attempt to look at this objectively the answer would still be no.
> 1. Logistics, the two Elite dealers that are nearest me are still four hours away,but there are two great pro-shops, Wood-N-Feathers & Double B Archery less than 20 minutes away.
> 2. Given the business history of Elite as posted here on AT, no delivery of bows after dealers ordered them, etc.. I'm not paying for something I may or may not get.


Can't argue with this post! Good post!

RK


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc said:


> IMO, if Elite does fail the "so what" would be, "Where in the world am I going to get replacement parts?" (Although some would say BowTech). Let's be honest, those lured by these bows put speed as a high priority; therefore they are most likely going to be skating the 5 gpp hairy limit to get maximum chrono results. This much speed coming from a bow is going to cause considerable energy that has to go somewhere. Obviously the goal is for a company is to prevent that shock from being transferred to the archer's hand and 100% of it transferred to the arrow (impossible)...remember physics the law of conservation of energy...I guess the point I am getting at is there will be component failures due to repeated used, material defect, dry-fires or just those inherent problems typical of any mechanical system....so even if their failure rate was very low, it isn't a gamble I am willing to take...if I didn't shoot Southpaw


Actually alot of us, well at least I, got a Elite (yes the fastest one) so I can shot a 465grn arrow relativly fast 280fps so I can achieve max KE(80.9 ft#s)
as quiet and shock free as my swback was. As a DL challenged person very few bows can do that and not need a warranty 
Im sure some do try the light arrows to get speed but please dont lump all together:angel:


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

L-train said:


> Actually alot of us, well at least I, got a Elite (yes the fastest one) so I can shot a 465grn arrow relativly fast 280fps so I can achieve max KE(80.9 ft#s)
> as quiet and shock free as my swback was. As a DL challenged person very few bows can do that and not need a warranty
> Im sure some do try the light arrows to get speed but please dont lump all together:angel:


exactly. I look at the additional speed as additional KE. I can shoot a 450grain arrow and the get the same speed as a 400grain arrow with my last bow. And that 450 at the same speed is gonna be quieter, and pack a harder punch


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Would I buy an Elite....Nope..
My buddy "crazyhorse" got an Elite Impulse in a few weeks ago and I looked it over...Nice looking bow, nice feeling grip, seemed well made, it actually sparked my interest, until I drew it back.....Oh my god, that was by far the worst drawing bow I have ever picked up....At 72lbs I thought I was gonna rupture the family jewels before that thing ever broke over into the valley.
It'd have to be smokin fast with a draw cycle like that...Other than the crappy feeling cams and the seeming lack of ability of Elite to actually get bows shipped out the Impulse seemed like a nice bow.....But I dont think I'll ever have one of them in a tree with me.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Would I buy an Elite....Nope..
> My buddy "crazyhorse" got an Elite Impulse in a few weeks ago and I looked it over...Nice looking bow, nice feeling grip, seemed well made, it actually sparked my interest, until I drew it back.....Oh my god, that was by far the worst drawing bow I have ever picked up....At 72lbs I thought I was gonna rupture the family jewels before that thing ever broke over into the valley.
> It'd have to be smokin fast with a draw cycle like that...Other than the crappy feeling cams and the seeming lack of ability of Elite to actually get bows shipped out the Impulse seemed like a nice bow.....But I dont think I'll ever have one of them in a tree with me.


Yep, Definitly not a kids bow. The Elite Synergy is for the serious archer who's man enough to actually handle a hard core speed bow. I love mine,, can't wait for the speed modules to get here

I'm confuse why people are complaining about delivery.. I ordered mine and had it within 9 days


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

I've got an 07 Elite Synergy new in the box for sale, never set up, never shot. RH, 27-30", 70lbs. black riser with camo limbs, send me a PM if interested in more information or pics.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Just 1 More said:


> Yep, Definitly not a kids bow. The Elite Synergy is for the serious archer who's man enough to actually handle a hard core speed bow. I love mine,, can't wait for the speed modules to get here
> 
> I'm confuse why people are complaining about delivery.. I ordered mine and had it within 9 days


Well a kid I aint...But then again I dont exactly have the best shoulders in the world anymore either. We did crank that bow down to around the 60lbs mark and it was alot better, but still not smooth even at 60lbs. I do have to say that the Elite did hold well when you finally got it back, very solid back wall on it. Like I said, I like the looks of the bow and how it feels in your hand I just didnt care for the cams at all on it.
As far as shipping, I know my buddy ordered some months & months ago and it took them 6+ months to get 2 bows into his shop...Sorry but that aint real great, and I've heard that complaint more than I've heard "Yeah they got it here fast."


----------



## Ahab (Jun 5, 2003)

*hmmm..*



Just 1 More said:


> Yep, Definitly not a kids bow. The Elite Synergy is for the serious archer who's *man enough* to actually handle a hard core speed bow. I love mine,, can't wait for the speed modules to get here
> 
> I'm confuse why people are complaining about delivery.. I ordered mine and had it within 9 days


I've shot the elites....don't care for the cams...to harsh...I'll save my shoulders...

You can be man enough....I'll be smart enough.... 

Ahab


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahab said:


> I've shot the elites....don't care for the cams...to harsh...I'll save my shoulders...
> 
> You can be man enough....I'll be smart enough....
> 
> Ahab


I honestly don't find them to be all that harsh.. I was shooting a 72# Martin SlayR with Nitrous cams, and liked it as well.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have nothing against Elite but they seem to have something against me as I am a lefty who mainly shoot with fingers.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

tuskbuster said:


> If you have the time, do a search. If you have a chance shoot the Synergy. Same cam's.


I wanna take this oppertunity to say..... I was wrong.  Different cams.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

tuskbuster said:


> I wanna take this oppertunity to say..... I was wrong.  Different cams.


Oh really? now things are getting interesting


----------



## Bow Commander (Aug 19, 2006)

*answer: no*

I think i'll wait till the BT360 comes out.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Bow Commander said:


> I think i'll wait till the BT360 comes out.


Never saw that one coming . . . :darkbeer:


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Never saw that one coming . . . :darkbeer:


Will there be time. I think the Guardian will keep them busy.:smile:


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

RCL said:


> They've already got drooling archers ready to put pen to check and all there has been is talk..........
> 
> I'll take a smooth sweet shooting bow any day, over a speed burner that feels like you got kicked in the bag every time you draw it back.........ukey:



I see you shoot the HOYT Trykon I own a Trykon also & the Synergy with the SAME EZ Mods that are on the envy and The HOYT IS WAY Harsher to draw that the Synergy....


----------



## Duckdogtrainer (Dec 14, 2006)

*Lovin my Elite*

I have a synergy that I absolutely love. It is Quiet, Fast and Low recoil. I will agree that on 70 lbs it feels close to 80 ! However it is very acurate and is pumping out 83 lbs of energy. I have a small bow shop and have found the company to do what they say. However I have only carried their bows for 2 months. Guess we will see what the future holds


----------

